# Big-eyed tree frog with swollen leg



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys!

Couple of days ago i noticed that one of my _leptopelis vermiculatus buddies_ have a problem. The rear left leg is swollen.

Here are few pictures:



What do you think? Could it be a sign of rachitis? And what actions should i take?

P.S. Seems the thumbnail is not working correctly, so here are links to the pictures, because they are too big to post them here:

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh313/Peak_1/kapak/PICT2139.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh313/Peak_1/kapak/PICT2140.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh313/Peak_1/kapak/PICT2148.jpg


----------



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

I just got back from the vet. Unfortunately he has no clue about amphibians (as i thought) and he said there are 0 herpetologists in Bulgaria since there is no university with this specialisation.

What he said is that this swelling looks like the swelling of a reptile when it lacks UV and suggested to put UV-B light for 2-3h per day and see how it goes, although the frog is nocturnal.

One thing is sure, its not trauma, because the frog use its leg normally.

Any other suggestions?


----------

